# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  مذكرات -مريخابى عجوز

## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*فى عام 63 وفى ريعان الصبا الجميل فى اجمل فترات السودان- كنا نتقاسم ميدان مقابر ود ازرق مع الكبار-والكبار جدا-- ايام العهد الذهبى لمدنى ومدنى يومها وبعد ذلك لفترة طويلة كانت اكبر حقل انتاج للمواهب الكروية والفنية--فى الصباح نتمتع بمشاهدة الكبار يتمرنون--ايام الجمع- سيد سليم-- وسمير مدافع الهلال -- وحمد النيل لاعب الهلال الدولى وابراهومة-- الاكبر -- شقيق حمد النيل وقائد خط وسط المريخ -- افضل من انجبته الملاعب السودانية حتى اليوم-وعبد الرحيم الشيخ-- جناح المريخ الخطير والشبر قلب هجوم المريخ-- والجيلى لاعب النيل مدنى--وسيد مصطفى المارشال قائد فريق اهلى مدنى سيد الاتيام-- كنا جميعا صغارا وكبارا من ابناء حى ود ازرق-- والقسم الاول-- ونحرص على الجمعة لنتعلم من 









الاسياد الذين زكرت بعضا منهم--ونحن كنا نتمرن فى العصارى-- ويدؤبنا حمدى حارس مرمى المريخ الدولى بعد اعتزاله-
انشاءنا فريق الدينمو--بقيادة بابكر سانتو وسنطة والتاج وشخصى ودفع الله سلمان والفاضل سانتو-وود الكورى-وبكرى الشايقى وماجد الحلبى وسيف الدين وصلاح بادى واخوه طارق نجوم سيد الاتيام من بعد-- الدينمو كان ظاهرة فريدة سرعان ماجذب اليه الرواد لمشاهدة الكواكب الصغيرة لتزدحم ساحة مقابر ود ازرق كل يوم --لكن لم يسلم الفريق الذى سجل مؤشرات نجاح سرلايعة ومدهشة--لم يسلم من هجمة فرق مدنى الكبرى -- ليتوزع دم فريق الدينمو بين القبائل-- -- الاهلى والاتحاد والنيسل والرابطة----
ذهب التاج وبابكر سانتو للاهلى وسنطة-ذهب الباقين الى الاتحاد والنيل والرابطة-- كان متوقعا ان اذهب لسيد الاتيام لانه فريقى وفريق الحى بود ازرق--قبل ان يرحل لموقعه الحالى-- لكن مدير مكتبنا فى بريد وادمدنى كان سكرتيرا لاتحاد مدنى ولما تمردت عليه ملحا لتسجيلى برغبتى فى اهلى مدنى--- طلب نقلى من مدنى-- وفؤجئت ببرقية عاجلة لتنفيذ نقل فورى للابيض
والابيض محطة اخرى فى طريقى موضوع الحلقة القادمة انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور اخي الصادق علي المذكرة القيمة التي تعتبر تاريخ للنادي
وفي انتظار بقية الحلقات بأذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله عليك يالصادق توثيق ممتاز لدرة الرياضة السودانية ودمدني الرائعة
ربنا يمتعك بالصحة والعافية ياصفوة
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*ربنا  يمتّْعك بالصحه  والعافيه  أستاذ الصادق

عشان  تواصل  إمتاعنا  وفى  الإنتظار  0
*

----------


## مرهف

*مذكرات رائعه من صاحب قلم رائع
شكراً الحبيب الصادق وانت تجعلنا نسبح في بحور زكرياتكم
ننتظر بشغف تسرسل قلمك في زكريات الماضي التليد
تحياتي
...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*احنا موضوع الابيض ده راجينو من زمااااان....
في الانتظار ياغالي
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*استدركت[overline][/overline]-ان هذة الحلقات ستمدد قليلا- وفضلت ان اعود للبداية حتى ياتى النسق متناسقا- ولان ياسر على الخط -هناك فى عروس الرمال ينتظر- ولان عروس الرمال تستاثر عندى بشجن خاص وذكريات مخمليه-- ولان المناسبة عزيزة للاعزاء-- تجمعت فيها عدة مناسبات -ومنها احتفال اسرة المنتدى بالعيد الاول -لمريخاب اون لاين-- وهنا اقف تحية وتقدير للعزيز مرهف المتبتل فى حب الكيان والقامة طارق حامد المهيمن عليه حب الزعيم--محتفظا لهما ولرفاقهما بكل العرفان لجهد فوق الطاقة بذل ليرى المنتدى النور وينمو سريعا ويخرج فى تقديرى عن التوقعات ليحلق فى مدار التميز ويفتح له مجرى متفرد ويثمر ونقتات منه عنبا وابا-ومن كل فاكهة ونقطف من زهور الروض العليل-- واتذكر بالتقدير رواد وقامات كانت لها خطى واشراقات -- بدر الين عبد الله النور-- ودكتور محمد خير والطيب يوسف--وجمرة-- من كانوا هنا يزينون الطرح باطروحات الصفوة-- ليغيبوا عن الحياض والحوار-- وبذلنت جهدا لاعادتهم لكن سؤ حظى حال دون ان نوفق-- ولا نملك وانتم تحتفلون بميلاد -م اون لاين-- الا ان نتذكرهم ونحفظ حق كل من ساهم وتجلى وابدع وسكب اشواقه وفكره والقه هنا0-واهنى ثورة شباب المنتدى المحتفلين دون ان احصى عددا- وماشاء الله-وارموا قدام-- وكلنا معكم بقدر الحيلة -- وامامنا عاما باذن الله يجب مافات من احباطات وموعدنا صبح الانجازات ونراه قريبا ويرونه بعيدا
وتاسيسا على ماذكرت اعلاه تجاوزت عن فكرة العودة للبداية لابدا من عروس الرمال-- -لانها تصادف عيدكم ولان عروس الرمال ارتبطت فى ذهنيتى وحملتها ذاكرتى باكتوبر ونحن نمشى فى شارع القبة والسوق خلف اناشيد ود الامين لاول مرة-- فى ذكرى اكتوبر المجيد-- -اذن عيد ميلاد -م- اون لاين -- والاستقلال تحوم فى افق صحبتنا هنا--
قلت فى السابقة اننى نقلت للابيض على عجل ولمامورية محدده بشهرين-- واذكر ايامها - كان هناك نزاع مشتد بين المعاليا والرزيقات ---وضع عروس الرمال فى حالة تاهب لحقن دماء مواطنينا من الطرفين- وعلى كل المصالح والوزارات ان تكون فى حالة استعداد للمساعده-- ومن ضمنها الاتصالات-- واعتقد\ ان ماموريتى جاءت وفق هذا التاهب-- ووجدها مديرنا فى مدنى سامحه لغرض فى نفسه--وعسى ان تكرهوا شيئا وهو خير لكم---لكن فتاة مثل نبتة برية-- من بادية الكبابيش-- التحقت باكسبريس الابيض من محطة الرهد-- ضربت بجمالها الفاتن فى كبدى-- وكل مشاعرى--متوجهة للابيض-- ومنذها ارتسمت للابيض صورة لاتنسى فى خيالى ووجدانى-- ولونت مرئياتى لكل شى هناك-- وطابت لها نفسى - خاصة وقد وصلت عروس الرمال والرشاش يبللنى-- وللابيض وقع ووضع اخاذ فى الخريف-- ومشيت اليها منفتحا عليها--وجعلت من الشهرين عامين طوعا واختيارا--ولسؤ حظى لم اتمكن من تجديدها لاعوام اخرى -- بل راودتنى نفسى الاماره بالجمال ان اكون فردا فى بادية الكبابيش خلف الصبية التى سكنت بين الحشا والضلوع-وبسببها تمددت اجمل ايامى وعرفت انبل اصدقائى واشبعت نفسى من جماليات مجتمع عروس الرمال--بين ثناياتها الفاتكة الفاتنة-- عروس الرمال وكردفان--بين نادى المريخ-- وجروبى---فى القبة وحى السوق-- فى الترسانة وحلقات الشاعر ود القرشى وكنا نجلس اليه ونحن خارجين من الترسانة--وفى صحبة عبد القادر شبور وود المامون-- وفى معية عثمان حمد النيل درة لاعبى عروس الرمال-- وكفاحا مع حسن ابوالعائلة قائد قوات الهجانة يومها بعروس الرمال-- ومن داخل جريدة كردفان حيث عملت لفترة مشرفا على فسمها الرياضى--وصراعنا الخالد للاطاحة باتحاد كرة القدم ايام الزعيم كديرو- انها العروس--وايام خالدات مع كوكبكة متميزة-- طابت بها ايامى-- مصطفى التمارى واسعدنى انه الان رئس نادى المريخ والزعيم ود المامون والمرحوم عوض محمدانى مؤسس تلفزيون واذاعة العروس--وحسن زهور -وو وو وو الى ماشاء الله ونمشى خطوة خطوة انشاء الله-- مع الصدى اختزل الكثير لان عامان فى محفل الابيض لايمكن ان يسعها حيز -- لكن لتكن مساهمة حنينة فى ذكرى عيد المنتدى ولدغدغة مشاعر -ناس ياسر ونصر الدين وان كنمت ادرك انها لاتكفى ولاتشفى مع اطيب التحية والى لقاء قريب انشاء الله--لاذهب بكم الى اول واخر تمرين فى نادى المريخ بعروس الرمال بحى البترول
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*قلت انفا-انى قد نزلت بساحتها والرزاز يداعبها-- ومالبث ان تفتحت السماء عن مطر غزير وللابيض سحرها الخاص والحصرى فى مواسم المطر-- بطبيعتها وتقاسيمها الكنتورية-سكنا فى تلة بحى القبة-- تتدلى عتاباتها-- على جدول طبيعى يتجه للخور الكبير-- وهنا تقف لتتامل وتتابع جريان الجول وهو يهدر فرحا-- وتتخيل ان لا مهرب لك من البقاء داخل منزلك--لكن وفور توقف المطر يكشف الجول عن رماله كان لا مطر وسيول مرت من هنا--فتتزين بابهى حلللك وتخرج يغالبك عطر الدعاش ورائحة الاشجار -وخرجت مغتسلا بمشاعر مفرطه فى شاعريتها-- الى تلبية دعوة صديق يحتفى بى-- على منصة جروبى-- هناك حيث يتجمع النخب والاحاء والشعراء-- ويتهامس الاصدقاء على رشفات كوب شاى من الحجم العائلى-- وما ان فرغنا فاتحنى ان نذهب لنادى المريخ-- وبمجرد ان تسمع مفردة المريخ تهتز الوجدان وتتقافز الخواطر فنهرع من حيث لا ندرى صوب ايقاع الزمن الى نادى المريخ عند خاصرة الفريق--ويقدمنى الى اهل الدار-- وبحفاوة يتفضلون على بكرمهم --ونتجاذب احاديث العشق المريخى الابدى-- ونعرج الى المريخ الابن-- والشعار ذات الشعار والالوان هى احب الالوان-وياتى القامة التاريخية-- برجل يعرج قليلا-- ولاجيالنا الجديدة فان برجل هو الموهبة التاريخية فى صدر لاعبى المريخ فى العهد الاول عهد شرفى وعبد الخير-- وقد تسنى لى ان امسك بخواتيم مشاهداته-- فى صفوف مريخنا العظيم-- ايام حسن العبد وبعد انتقال الراحل حسن ابوالعائلة من الهلال ليبدا عهدا جديدا واخر بالمريخ- واعتقد ان ابوالعائلة محظوظ بشكل استثنايئ بانتقاله من الهلال -لان المريخ فتح له عهودا من التالق ا لاعبا مجيدا واداريا نادرا-- دخل الى تاريخ البقاء فى الذاكرة المريخية التى لا تشيخ--
قدمنى مصطفى -الى برجل وكان مدربا لمريخ الابيض-- قائلا--هاك الهديى دى-- فرحب بى بصرامة لم استلطفها-- لكن فهمت شخصية برجل وهى النمط الذى ساد فترة تكوين الكيان وعموما هى طبائع جيل اجدادنا الصارمه-- وتلك محمده--اكتشفنا لاحقا انها من الماثر التى بفقدنا لها فقدنا اشياء واشياء-- وفى نبرة طاغية-- طلب منى ان احضر للتمرين غدا فى الثالثة والنصف من هنا من دار النادى -مضيفا المواعيد بالدقية- وارتبكت اذ على ان ارتب نفسى واجهز معداتى واتياه نفسيا--ولا اخفى اننى وقد اصابنى الارق--بل لم ارتاح للذهاب للتمرين-- ولكن بدفع من الصديق تحاملت وذهبت واذكر ان التمرين كان فى حى البترول وفى ميدان مغطى بالرمال-- حيث تصعب الحركة السريعة ويتضاعف الجهد ولعل تلك طريقة ابناء ذلك الجيل وزاعتماد منهجية الشدة المفرطة-- لعجم عود المتدربين-- مثل منصور رمضان الذى شاهدته ذات مرة مدربا للمريخ-- يعض على الارنب ويطلقها ثم يامر احد اللاعبين ان يلحق بها ويمسكها----قسم برجل بعد احماء قليل اللاعبين الى مجموعتين0--تقسيمة-- وتركنى خارجها-- ثم ذهب معى خارج الميدان واخضعنى لتدريبات لياقة --لا طاقة لى بها-- وكم تالمت وتوجعت وعانيت-- وحتى اذا استنزف كل حيلتى دفع بى الى الملعب-- فى الطرف الايمن-- وقد بلغ الرهق منهاه-- وفى لحظة لن انساها--فقدت بصرى كليا-- وذعرت وتمددت ارضا-- وسمعت همهمات الزملاء يلومنه على افراطه-- وعادوا ليرفعونى على الارض-- ومازلت اعيش رعب فقدان بصرى-- واخبرتهم انى لا ارى-- فاقتادونى بعيدا وذهبوا بى الى المستنشفى-- وعند دخولى البوابه صرخت فرحا فقد عاد بصرى--

نواصل ان تكرمتم--وارجو ان لم يكن لادارة المنتدى مانعا او عائقا تثبيت البوست حتى لا يرهقنا البحث عنه عندما يتراجع للخلف
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سعيد جدا بهذا التواصل من انسان يعرف كيف يطوع الحروف لتصبح نغم يشجي من يقراءه 
من انسان يسكنه العشق للمريخ الوطن فمن هذا المنظور ينظر للاخرين ليهبهم الالقاب من حيث منظوره الملئ بالحب 
اتابع بشغف عصارة الايام الجميلة لانسان جميل
*

----------


## مرهف

*في انتظار بقية الذكريات يا استاذ الصادق
...

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*والله من البوستات الممتعة جدا جدا 
ننتظر البقية ...
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*انتظرت هذاالمقال عن زكريات الابيض...
حقيقه استمتعت به لدرجة اني ساشرب 
شاي اليوم عند جروبي...
ارجو ان تواصل يارائع ....
فقد حصلنا علي اكبر دبرسه بعد انقطاع مقالك..
سيكون مقال توثيق ان شاء الله....

تخريمه
تلفونك علي الخاص
                        	*

----------


## hamdi73

*نعم الكتابات و نعم المقال أستمتعت كثيراً و أنا أقراء منك هذه الذكريات واصل .
*

----------


## الصفوى

*لك التحيه على المذكرات الروعه
*

----------


## fanan

*مالو اعياه النضال بدنى 





مشكور استاذنا
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*زكريات جميله تعيد الحياه لتلك الايام
شكرا لك يااستاذ
                        	*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*شكرا الاخ الصادق
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*عفوا احباءنا- عدت يومها لاتصل واتواصل-غير انى  بحثت عن البوست فى كل الصفحات ولم اعثر عليه-- وعدت مرة واخرى بلا فائده-- واستسلمت وذهب ظنى للرقابة والاشراف- رقم ثقتى فى تناولى بصورة عامة والتزامه-- واكتفيت العق  حسرتى-حتى اتتنى رسالة من القبطان مرهف تمشى على استحياء تتاسف  لخم البوست مع كل البوستات الذاهبة للارشيف  واعلن عن اعادته-- وهاهو يعود وفى نفسه بعض  من بعض من حيرة-- ولا املك الا ان اواصل -- حتى اشعار اخر وفى الخاطر اصداء ابوالطيب
نعد المشرفية والغوالى
وتقتلنا المنون بلا قتال
ونربط السوابق مقربات
وماينجبن من خبب الليالى
ومن-لا يعشق الدنيا قديما
ولكن لاسبيل الى الوصال
--=-=واعود من حيث توقفت فارا من برجل والتجربة التى مررت بها-قانعا ومقتنعا بالمحافظة على ماتبقى من عيونى-وركنت الى ركن قصى من منزلى بالقسم الاول--وكان البيت ملتقى لصفوة اسعدتنى الظروف ان اكون بينهم واغلبهم من موظفى البنك التجارى-- ويتردد علينا بحكم الجوار الرقم الكبير محمد احمد المامون-ود المامون-- وكان فاعلا ورئسا لنادى الترسانة-- والمرحوم عوض محمدانى الوقور حد الدهشة  ومدير اذاعة الابيض  ومؤسس تلفزيونها- واولاد شبور--عبدالقادر وعبد الرحيم-- ونتحلق حول الكونكان- لاضنك نحس ولاشقا-- والح على الحاحا ود المامون ان التحق بنادى الحى الترسانة--على مقربة من البيت-امر عليه بكرة وعشيا وانجذب لشبابه واسرته-- فاميل اليه والتحق به-- كان كابتنه عثمان حمد النيل  اغلى ما انجبته كردفان من مواهب كرة القدم-والفريق كان يمر بنكبة تؤاطو اطاحت به للدرجة الثانية ظلما وعدوانا-وللحق فقد اندمجت كليا فى رحابه-- اجتماعيا ورياضيا وثقافيا واسست صحيفة حائطية-- وانهمكت بامسياتى بين اسرته-- متجولا بين تنس الطاولة والشطرنج-- ونلملم الجراح لاعادة الفريق الى مكانه واعادة كتابة تاريخه-وغرقت فى نشاطى-- لتكلفنى الجمعية العمومية بسكرتارية النادى- وجعلنا من منهاضة الاتحاد المحلى هدفا نطارد به الحق المسلوب-وهنا وفى لحظة مواتية التقينا  بالقامة الخالده حسن ابوالعائله-- وكان يعمل بالقيادة الغربية وله ماله من قضايا وخلاف مع الاتحاد المحلى فالتقينا على الهدف ونسقنا وتحالفنا- وتصاعد نشاطنا لندعو لندوة كبرى من داخل الترسانة امها جمهور كبير من مختلف الوان الطيف الرياضى بالابيض-- وكنت ادير الندوة بحكم سكرتاريتى والمتحدثين الى جانبى ابوالعائلة وود المامون واخرون -- وفى اليوم التالى دفعت بمقالة ثورية من روح اكتوبر التى كانت تحلق فى افق ايامنا تلك بكل عنفوانها--  وحوالينا فى المقاهى تترد الاصداء-- يااكتوبر الاخضر- انحن ابطال امجادك تلعلع بها حنجرة ود الامين المهولة-- وعند الصباح دفعت بمقالة لجريدة كردفان التى كان يراسها الخالد  الفاتح النور وكان يشرف على قسمها الرياضى الاخ عثمان حمدالنيل وهو ذو مواهب ثقافية مثلما هو موهبة انسانية ورياضية-- ووضع المقالة فى مكان بارز  لتحدث دويا لم اتخيل انا نفسى انه سيحدث-- وتحدث اثرها وتاثيرها فى مقبل الاحداث  وصوبت اساسا لتنال من رئاسة الاتحاد المحلى وكان يراسه المهندس كديرو-- وهو للعلم المدير المسئول عن البريد والبرق والهاتف  واقع مباشرة تحت ادارته كموظف فى البريد-لكن من يؤمن بقضية خاصة لجيلنا الذى صنع ثورتين غير مالوفتين فى التاريخ القريب-- لن يبخل او يضحى بمادون الانتصار لقناعاته- وان تعاظمت التضحية  وارتفع ثمنها--وزاد ارتفاع الموج  حتى كان يوما دعانى فيه الاخ عثمان حمد النيل لزيارة مقر الجريدة فى مبناها الانيق  فى قلب السوق يومها-- ودلفت اليه  لاعلم منه ان الاستاذ الفاتح فى انتظارى لاقابله وفى مخيلتى ارتعاشات اول لقاء مع قامة مازلنا ننحنى لها تقديرا واعجابا-- وجلست اليه هاشا باشا بجسمه النحيل وعقله مفرط السمنه والقيمة--ليثنى على تناولى وعلى لغة التناول وطاف بى فى سياحة فكرية لم يستوعبها عقلى الصغير تماما ليفجر عند منعطف السرد  تكليفى بالقسم الرياضى خلفا للاخ عثمان الذى اعتذر لظروف عائلية كان الامر مباغتا وملتهبا-- لشاب لم تتجاوز خبرته بالكاد صياغة خبر صغير ليرمقنى عثمان بنظرة استقر فهمها فى يقينى  انه الى جانبى حتى يقوى ويشتد عودى--- ومضيت فى طريق محفوف بالتعددية لاعباا واداريا ومشرفا-- بجانب  نشاطات اخرى كنت تواقا لاشباع حاجتى منها-- ومنها الاستمتاع بساعات صفاء فى معية الشاعر ود القرشى الذى كنا نجلس اليه فى ناصية منزله  الى جوار نادى الترسانة ونتمتع الخاطر والوجدان من بحره الوفير واشجانه الشجية-- كما كنت البى دعوات اهلى الانصار بحكم انصاريتى لاعبر المسافات الى لقاء الاحباب بمنزل الزعيم زاكى الدين فى رفقة الحبيب الطاهر البقارى
ومازلت اغرق اغرق فى محيط لاساحل له فى عروس الرمال البهية وقد فتحت لى ابوابا ادخل الى نبضها واستقر فى عروقها انى شئت ومتى اشاء
 ونواصل مع التحية
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*استقرت مراكبى على شواطى عروس الرمال وسكن اليها قلبى وارتاحت عند تبلدياتها خواطرى--حتى لم يعد فى خلدى شارده تفكر للخروج منها وفكرت بعيدا ثم نظرت ابعد من البعيد بحثا عن غزالى تاه منى فى التلال فاضنانى البحث عنه - مستعينا بابراهيم حميدان الذكى الفطن من اولاد امبادر لعله وعساه ان ياخذ بنبض قلبى الى سدرة منتهاه--وذهبنا وانا جاد تماما ابحث عن نصف اخر -- اكمل به دورة حياتى فى عروس الرمال لاتخذها ملاذا ابحث فيه ومنه عن ذاتى وبناء ذاتيتى--دون ان ياخذنى البحث عن الوفاء لنشاطات تعددت واخذت اولوياتها بالتكليف الجديد مبنى ومعنى-- فالاشراف على تحرير القسم الرياضى بالجريدة الاقليمية الحبيبة له شروط وفروض اقلها الانفتاح على كل روافد المجتمع الرياضى--لافتح طريقا لانديتها فادخلها برداء متوازن--الاهلى والمورده والهلال والمريخ والرفاق --واستثمر فى معارف جديدة وانيقة--اولاد جادين والطرش ومحمد الحسن وتاج السر وو - وو - ووا الى ان يقف العد ولايتوقف الحصر-- لكن اكثرها نفعا-- واستقرارا-- ان اقتربت اكثر من حسن ابوالعائلة- وكنا نلتقى كثرا ومرارا على رائحة شواء فى حديقة البلدية-- او يستبد بنا الحنين الى مطعم حاج محمد لمعانقة مشوى ابدمام- ولم يغب ابدا الحديث عن العشق المتضخم -المريخ-- عن بالنا وكان يقلقنى سؤال حائر تذكرت ومانسيت ابدا-- اننى كنت فى اروما بدلتا طوكر فى خريف 62 او 63-- وكان ابوالعائلة سكرتير المريخ يومها-- وفى موسم كان اقرب للموسم الماضى بعثراته-- ان قام ابوالعائلة بالمجزرة التاريخية للقضاء على ثلاثة ارباع القوة الضاربة فى المريخ وشملت ارقام كبيرة واسماء مميزة--فكتبت له يومها من اروما ولا معرفة لى به-- محتجا باقوى صورة صارخة احمله مسئولية كتابة نهاية المريخ--وما درى فكرى البض يومها ان المريخ كيان قد يمرض ولكنه لايموت-- وجنحت الى مهاجمة دكتاتوريته الصارخة لكن المريخ خرج من تلك الحقبة بكل خوفنا عليه ليكتب صفحة جديدة ويرسى ادب اخر-- لتبقى الكيانات وتذهب الطموحات الصغيرة--ذكرت له حكاية ذلك الخطاب ونحن نعاقر ليل عروس الرمال وبيننا اكواب من اللبن والتمر والدخن-- وحكى لى تفاصيل ماكان وما كان بعده--فايقنت ان حسن ابوالعائلة رجل قليل امثاله-- فى الحرص والاخلاص والتجرد-- حتى ولو حاول ان يطبع الحياة من خلال ادارته بالضبط الصارم لرجال القوات المسلحة---حتى ولو نفر عنه سكان الحياة المدنية--فائقة الليونه-- ومشيت ازرع ايامى فى مجتمع عروس الرمال لينبت الصبار والياسمين فى مزرعة ايامى بها---وتهياءت بعد ان افلح السعى ان اهتدى لعش طائرى البعيد-- وحزمت امرى وقبلت راس ابراهيم حميدان--لكن امرا قد\ريا اخر سقط فى طريقى

وعنده نلتقى انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مشكور في انتظار المزيد
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*متعك الله بالصحة والعافية
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*عندما بداءت ارتب ارضى لازرعها-- واستيقنت  جوارحى ومال قلبى ان اتخذ عروس الرمال موطنا ابديا-- ذهبت انثر على احياءها رغبتى الصادق طوافا بين القبة والرديف وجوالا بين الشويحات والبترول-- واقف متاملا بساتين الخور-- وادخل الى قبابها طائفا وكنيستها المعلم متعجبا واوزع نفسى بين اركانها-- سافر قريب لنا كان بالابيض للعزاء فى وفاة امه-- وكان لابد ان يقابله والدى مستفسرا عنى-- والنفس الانسانية يحركها منذ الازل مايحرك طبيعتها الطينية--ويتقدم له بالعزاء ويساءله امام الملا عن حال ابنه--وهو الواثق ان ابنه كما خبره ورباه-- فاذا بالصاحب القريب يلجمه-- وتتعثر ثم تتكسر عباراته-- دون ان يلتفت حوله-----والله الصادق الله بس يهديه--نصحناه لكنه لايسمع لنا --فبهت الاب وتقزم امام صالون العزاء وكل من كان هناك ذهل فالاجابة توحى بالخلل والسلوك غير المرضى-- وانشغل المعزون بعزاءهم وانشغل ابى بما الحق به كل الاذى-- ولما يبارح حتى يستجلى الموقف ويقف على تمامه-- ويلاحقه-- ليفصح --ويحكى له ان الصادق خلاص مرق منكم-- وقد يكون الان تزوج بواحده من الغرب--وكان الغرب ليس الا اتجاه من اتجاهات توصيف الشرقى والجنوبى والغربى والشمالى--وهى اوصاف وضعتها الذهنية السودانية محدودة الثقافة فى السياق الاثنى ذى الطيقات المتفاوته--وفى مجتمع تتجاوز نسبة اميته يومها الثمانين -- واعتقد مازالت تتطبع واقعنا الاجتماعى بالدلالات الكاذبة واليها يعود تفكك بنيتنا المجتمعية -- المهم ذلك كان نوعا من البشر ساهم بضحالته فى تردى الواقع السياسى وارسى اساس تفكك بناء الدولة-
سكنت الهموم فى ذهن الوالد فتحرك فى كل الاتجاهات ليبعث باخى للابيض ويسافر هو فى مهمة عاجلة الى الخرطوم مستفيدا من علاقاته القوية باركان الادارة هناك ويلح ويطلب ان يحضروا ابنه فورا من الابيض لقيامه للحج-- وتستجيب الادارة برقيا وتنفذ رغبته-- ويجدها المهندس كديروا والسيد ابراهيم مصطفى القائم باعمال ادارة الاقليم فرصة مواتية للتخلص من ضجيج وصخب الفتى الشقى

وجاءنى الاستاذ العظيم برير مصطفى وفى رفقته الصديق محجوب الخليفة ونقلا لى امر النقل الفورى وقدما لى هدية ملفوفه والحجز على اكسبريس الغد-- وانا بين مصدق ومكذب لاجد نفسى امام اخى فى الابيض يفصل لى تفصيلا كل ماجرى ويربط النقل بذلك وقد فؤجى هو به ايضا-- وتمنعت وترددت واعلنت لمن يسره نقلى اننى ساكتفى باجازة صغيرة ارتب فيها امرى واصحح مواقف اسرتى واعود حيث مال الفلب الى عروس الرمال
وسافرت بغير شوق للعودة الى الجزيرة--والمفاجاءة الاكبر انى وجدت ان فرحا كبيرا نصبت صيواناته فى دارنا لاعلان زواجى من بنت العمده فى صفقة سياسية بين الوالد وابوها-- واسقط فى يدى ولكم ان تتساءلوا وتتعجبوا ماشاء لكم-- ولكم ان تستنتجوا مايعن لخيالكم فى واحده من اغرب قصص الخيال-- وامام سطوة اباء زماننا ذاك وتقاليدنا تلك-- ستصبون جام لعناتكم على ارادتى وقد استسلمت لقدرى وتزوجت بلا ادنى حالات الاتفاق دع عنكم التواصل-- ورميت باقدارى امام سطوة قدر لا فكاك منه-- وتزوجت وفرحت القبيلة وغنت ورقصت اسابيع- وعندها مبرراتها--وما انا الا اداة من ادوات صناعة افراح القبيلة-- وعندما عبر زواجى عامى الثلاثون ادركت انى اعيش حبا جديدا لزوجة وهبتنى خمسة بنات وولد-- تميزت ليتخرجوا كلهم من ارقى الجامعات ويتزوجوا كلهم بطوعهم ورغباتهم ولكى يبقى فى القلب شى لعروس الرمال حملت ابنتى البكر دكتورة وداد اسمها من الابيض --وحمل ابنى دكتور منتصر اسمه من صديق قطع معى مشاوير التجوال بين القبة والقسم الاول وفتح لى صدر الابيض الواسع --ولقد تسنى لى ان اكتب عنها--لواعج ايامى بها-- رد عليها صالح خليل الهلالابى القح-- ستجدونها فى الحلقة القادمة انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*عندما غادرتها رحلت معى والتصقت بكل ذكريات جميلة فى خاطرى-- طافت بى اينما ذهبت-- وكتبت عنها مرات ومرات-- وتواصل معى اصدقاء وشاركت بحزنى فى راحلين عنها-- وعندما راى الاخ محمد احمد دسوقى رئس القسم الرياضى بالخرطوم المهاجرة ان يحدث توازن فى الجريدة وضرورة وجود قلم مريخى -- وانتظمت معه اكتب له مشاركا من السعودية -- وعندما اتتقل رئسا لصحيفة الكابتن اتصل بى لاكون معه وكان يكتب فيها الاخ صالح خليل الهلالابى اللاذع-- وتبادلنا المناكفات وعندما اشتد الوطيس وكاد ان يفلت الزمام-- علمت انه من الابيض فكتبت عن الابيض نماذجها ونموذجيتها-- فكتب لى على عامود يحرره فى الجريدة
قوس قزح--قل لى بربك--سيدى من لى - اذا جاء المطر
من لى اذا عبس الشتاء او اكفهر
من لى اذا ضاقت الدنيا وعاندنى القدر
هى عقد نضيد على جيد عروس الرمال-حسناء كردفان الفاتنة--احرفك الزاهية عزيزى-الصادق عبد الوهاب-
وان كثرت فيها الحبيبات الحمراء--ولا غرو--فهى مؤلمه كحبات الحسكنيت--على دروب البان جديد-النضره==ولذيذه--كثمار المانجوالبضه-- وحامضه كليمون الخور-ومسبحه حول ضريح حفيد المكاشفى ابونا ود العجوز--وزريبة البرعى--حبيب اولياء الله الصالحين--
ماذا اقول وصوتك صوت السماء من الثرى--عفوا عزيزى محمد يوسف موس ىفقد اهاجنى -هذا --الصادق--وها انا اعترف سرا--باننى مدمن على قراءة حروفه الحمراء فى عاموده--مثنى وثلاث حتى اشبع ولا اشبع--فهو رائع روعة الاسطورة عثمان حمد النيل--والذى تاخر ميلادنا حتى لم نره--الا على السنة اهلنا فى الابيض--ونحمد الله اننا كنا نهرول صغارا--لنستمتع بعثمان كشولا -وشمبول-- ومعاويةوبشير ابراهيم--وجمعة البقارى--واحمد بابكر--والاسطورة لاعب المريخ---عبد العزيز

وعفوا اخى الصادق ونحن ابناء البيت الواحد--باعترافك الحنين--لماذا تهمس لى من شارعنا الحنين----وكنت قد رددت عليه فى عامود دسوقى-- من طرف الشارع---اخجل انت محمر الوجه كلون معشوقك المريخ--ام هو احياء من طبع كردفان-وعروس الرمال
لا عليك فساحة استاذنا -دسوقى هى ملاذ افكارنا الهيمانة--وهى حدائقنا الغناء--ومدرستنا الكبرى
قوسى المتواضع ان لم يجمع بين قول حبيبنا المصطفى ومصطفى النقر وفاروق جبره-- والصادق عبد الوهاب-وهاشم صديق- وفاروق جويده-ودرر الحقيبة-ومحسن سيد- وياسر كرداويش-- وعبد الرحمن عبد الله- واسحق الحلنقى---لما اسميته -قوس قزح--ايها الرائع الصدق عبد الوهاب-=-
عفوا انى اعتذر وقد كنت اعلم ان العيون تقول الكثير- المثير -الخطر- وكيف تخفى حنينا تواريه خلف ستار الحذر---فما همسته لاذن النسيم-- ولا وشوشته لضو القمر

وهانذا اناجيك واحييك-واذر فى اذنك شيئا تلذ له عينك وسمعك--فانت ياصادق اديب احمر -من سلالة سيف الكنانى- ومؤمن الغالى وخطيب ازرق-كما الساحر ابوكلابيش ومحمد السارى ابراهيم --لك الود والشكر اكمله واجمله
                        	*

----------

